# Who will play QB?



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Who will the queens put in at QB, McNabb or Webb, after Clay Mathews Jr ends Ponder's season in the second quarter? :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I get a kick out of some of your posts but need to ask why the hatred for the Vikes?

By the way, I'm a Cowboys fan so my teams not in much better shape.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow, you had a banner day today! As long as bashing the Vikes on these forums makes you happy! :shake:

Do you ever hunt or fish? Serious question.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Recurvenator said:


> Who will the queens put in at QB, McNabb or Webb, after Clay Mathews Jr ends Ponder's season in the second quarter? :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


Who's your favorite team,,,?????


----------

